# ISO tips/recipe for oxtail soup



## jpmcgrew

Finally got a hold of some oxtails never could get them out here. So I want to make oxtail soup. Anybody have a good recipe or advice? I cant wait to make it.


----------



## kitchenelf

I believe Katie E is who you want   Here is the link to her Oxtail Soup


----------



## Katie H

Yum, jp.  We love oxtail soup.  Here's the recipe we love in our house:

*KATIE’S FAVORITE OXTAIL SOUP*​ (Serves 4)​    2 lbs. oxtails, cut into 1½-in. pieces
  3 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
  1 Tbsp. olive oil
  1 medium onion, chopped
  1 (16-oz.) can diced tomatoes, undrained
  1 (10½-oz.) can condensed beef broth or equivalent quantity of homemade broth
  ½ cup water
  ½ cup dry red wine
  1 tsp. granulated sugar
  ½ tsp. salt
  ¼ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
  ½ tsp. dried thyme, bruised
  1 bay leaf
  4 medium carrots, peeled and cut into julienned strips
  4 medium parsnips, peeled and cut into julienned strips
  ½ cup frozen peas

  Trim visible fat from oxtails and dust with flour.  In a soup pot or Dutch oven, brown oxtails in hot oil.  Add onion, tomatoes with juice, beef broth, water, wine, sugar, salt, pepper, thyme, and bay leaf.  Bring to a boil.  Reduce heat; cover and simmer 2 hours or until meat is just tender.  Skim off excess fat.  Add carrots and parsnips; cover and simmer for 25 minutes.  Add peas; cook about 5 minutes or until peas are heated through.  Serve immediately.

Guess we were posting together, kitchenelf.


----------



## kitchenelf

GMTA -


----------



## jpmcgrew

Thanks to both of you I will make it tommorrow can't wait. I had had it a couple of times as a kid in Germany but don't remember the taste. I hear it it's rich and flavorful.


----------



## jpmcgrew

OOPs! Just noticed recipe includes parsnips don't have any and can't get them where I live anyway. Any decent substitute? Cant get turnips either.


----------



## Gossie

You probably don't even need to include the parsnips.


----------



## Katie H

jpmcgrew said:


> OOPs! Just noticed recipe includes parsnips don't have any and can't get them where I live anyway. Any decent substitute? Cant get turnips either.



JP, you  can leave the parsnips out, but the soup won't be as good.  Make  it  again  when  you have them.


----------



## kitchenelf

jpm - if you ever get your hands on parsnips buy them and plan on making this soup.  Parsnips will impart a flavor that just won't be there otherwise...BUT, without them it will still be wonderful!!!!  This is probably a silly question since you can't get either parsnips or turnips - BUT, can you get celeriac?  That may work as a "substitute" but NOTHING will compare to a parsnip.


----------



## AMSeccia

Local fare here is Chicken Booyah, which strangely enough includes oxtails!  It is fabulous, but chicken based.  Katie, your soup sounds amazing.  I can get parsnips and oxtails here, so I think it'll go on the grocery list.  Thanks!


----------



## Katie H

kitchenelf said:


> jpm - if you ever get your hands on parsnips buy them and plan on making this soup.  Parsnips will impart a flavor that just won't be there otherwise...BUT, without them it will still be wonderful!!!!  This is probably a silly question since you can't get either parsnips or turnips - BUT, can you get celeriac?  That may work as a "substitute" but NOTHING will compare to a parsnip.



Yes, kitchenelf, the parsnips definitely add another dimension of flavor.  Kind of peppery.  The parsnip texture is also a great part of the soup.

And, yes, this is a wonderfully rich, delightful soup.  Definitely a great use of oxtails.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Nope no celeriac here either. I started soup today I browned tails well and they have been simmering with the other vegetables etc a few hours, Will chill to get the fat off of course my little brain is thinking beef bone marrow dumplings would be devine in this soup or egg noodles.


----------

